# Seychellen - Praslin



## jvonzun (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ich suche zurzeit eine Destination für den April 2011 und studiere gerade über die Seychellen nach.
Vor einiger Zeit wurde hier schon einmal darüber diskutiert und die Frage kam auf,ob es vom Ufer aus erlaubt ist zu angeln. Weiss da mittlerweile jemand genaueres?
Gibt es zudem die Möchllichkeit mit Einheimischen günstig aufs Meer zu fahren. Brauche keine highttech Boote!
Besten Dank!
Gruss Jon


----------



## Dart (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Seychellen - Praslin*



jvonzun schrieb:


> ....und die Frage kam auf,ob es vom Ufer aus erlaubt ist zu angeln....


Zumindest ist es für die local guides erlaubt, eventuell sind da aber die Claims so eng absteckt, das ohne eine Buchung nix geht. => http://www.fishingpraslin.com/from-the-shore.html

Das du dort Einheimische findest, die für kleines Geld rausfahren halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, die Seychelles gehören sicherlich zu den teuersten Destinationen, nicht nur für Angler.
Das Seychelles Tourist Office hat übrigens eine Niederlassung in Frankfurt, evt. können die, neben dem üblichen BlaBla, konkrete Infos geben => http://www.seychelles.travel/en/contacts/tourist_offices.php


----------



## jvonzun (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Seychellen - Praslin*

besten Dank Dart, werde mich da mal informieren!
Gruss Jon


----------



## Grosserwaller (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seychellen - Praslin*

Hey,warst Du auf Praslin? Auch angeln?Hab leider deinen Eintrag erst heute entdeckt.Habe nämlich Unterkünfte für kleines Geld von Privat.Traumhaft,Bungalow direkt am Meer.Fischen möglich,aber nur vom Ufer aus.


----------



## jvonzun (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seychellen - Praslin*

nein,ich war nicht. Habe mich überall schlau gemacht und von vielen Seiten gehört,dass das Angeln vom Ufer ohne Guide nicht erlaubt ist. Das Risiko war mir zu gross und so entschied ich mich dagegen!
Gruss Jon


----------

